# Please cross everything you got two of!



## Nolan (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok off to get a CT today and I think they are also gonna do the bone scan too. Then next weds I have another EMG. For the non-medical folks thats super x-rays and nerve condutivity(sp?) tests. Way generic explainations of the test but I am really hopeing to find a simple solution to this..... Go back to the doc then in 4 weeks to find results to everything. Oh yah and could somebody make my newborn comfortable so I dont have to walk him all evening after I get home from working 10 hrs. And if I havent got to your burl I will


----------



## gerryr (Aug 31, 2007)

Good luck with all of that Nolan and I hope they can come up with some less invasive options as a result.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 31, 2007)

I hope all your tests work out well! Good luck.


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 31, 2007)

I've got everything crossed.  Here's hoping for the best.

Rob


----------



## Dario (Aug 31, 2007)

Still praying for you Nolan and wishing you the best.

Re: the new born, don't worry, it will soon pass.  Next you will have to follow him as he "cruise".  Not sure which one is easier though LOL. []


----------



## rherrell (Aug 31, 2007)

GOOD LUCK NOLAN!!


----------



## lwalden (Aug 31, 2007)

Got everything crossed, Nolan. Hope my vision returns to normal....... seriously, you're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gketell (Aug 31, 2007)

Good luck Nolan!!!

Our youngest cried for 4 months straight when not sleeping as a newborn.  (Yes, he cried and ate at the same time).  Years later we took him to a chiropractor after a bad fall and in talking about him with her she said that she had great luck in solving Colic in babies; that many times it was caused by the neck being "out" due to the head being used as the leverage device during delivery.  Whether this is true or not, I don't know but it might be worth a quick visit to a good chiro in your area.  Look for one that is "advanced" in the use of the "Activator".  The activator allows adjustments without having all the twists and yanks of a normal chiro.  http://www.activator.com/qualified_doctors_2.asp?st=CA&cntry=USA

Good luck!
GK


----------



## richstick1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Nolan - good luck with everything!  And for the newborn  - do you have a baby swing?  Sometimes those can work wonders []


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 31, 2007)

Fingers,Legs,Eyes,Toes,Arms and any other that I have 2 of all crossed for you. 


                                    Signed:The Good Voice[]


----------



## Nolan (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks all!
As far as little Nolan he has been fighting stomach problems & loose bowl since birth and we just started cereal, 3 days later he has a rash like no tommorow. He just want human touch which is OK just hard after long days of hobbling around. On a side note thats good my wife looks like she is gonna be one of the last to leave (Hershey plant closing and going to Mexico) so we get her income and more important the insurance for a while longer. Really thanks to all for well wishes.


----------



## NavyDiver (Aug 31, 2007)

Nolan - keep his bottom covered with Desitin and give it plenty of "air time" (father of seven []).

Good luck with your tests!


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 31, 2007)

thoughts and prayers, buddy.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 31, 2007)

My prayers are still going your way.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 31, 2007)

Good luck Nolan![]


----------



## johncrane (Sep 1, 2007)

Good luck Nolan fingers crossed for ya![]


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 1, 2007)

Hang in there,Nolan,
you are in my prayers.


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey Nolan, I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Nolan (Sep 1, 2007)

Well got it done now just wait....After the test the tech said "holy cow what did you do to your leg" Hope that not an indicator of things to come. Thanks to all for the well wishes.


----------



## Verne (Sep 1, 2007)

Our prayers and good wishes are with you Nolan. And,thanks GK for the kind word about DC's and especially Acivator Methods. I pracitced it for 20yrs and SHMBO is still going strong, especially with babies that have been yanked and pulled during delivery. Sorry bout the soap box.
Good luck Nolan,
Vern


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Sep 1, 2007)

Be strong Nolan, we are keeping you in our prayers


----------



## LEAP (Sep 1, 2007)

Best of luck, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## RasMan (Sep 5, 2007)

Best of luck Nolan.  I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## Nolan (Oct 2, 2007)

Just an update as I have gotten a few email asking so I thought I would say thank you to all for your well wishes and continued support. This is kinda a cut and past of one of the emails I sent out to a mamber who asked about my leg.

Went back to doc and he wants to amputate still or at the very least fuse the mid-foot joints but after that it will only buy me maybe 5 years tops before i ruin the for-foot. Then when that happens only option is amputation. That's why he feels I should just do it now cuz at my age I would get used to the artificial leg quickly and become high functioning. BUT I found a doctor in Miami, Fl that has reversed multiple ankle fusions with pretty good results. So I trade off the mid-foot fusion that I now need but get movement back by artificial ankle implant. I fed-ex my films to him and he is gonna review them to see if I am a candadite for the ankle replacement. He said he did one patient that had been fused for 25 plus years. So maybe a breath of fresh air?? 

Nolan


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots of decisions, Nolan.  I hope and pray this doctor can help you.  I know it is personal, but please keep us up with your progress.


----------



## LEAP (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds like possible great news, best of luck, will keep you in prayers.
Phil


----------



## low_48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Best of luck Nolan, my thoughts are with you. You might read up on gluten intolerance for the little guy. Turns out I have developed a problem with it. Always wondering why I usually bloated up after a big sandwich. Now I have to stay away from wheat, oats, barley, and rye. No more sandwiches and worse yet, no beer. Well a guy is only human, but I know why I "pay" for it now. Try to keep the little guy on rice products.


----------



## hughbie (Oct 3, 2007)

nolan, my thoughts are with you.  i know decisions like this are tough......but with the advances of medicine......you could end up our local '10 million dollar man'
i hope the doc in florida says it will work.....keep chargin!


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Luck Nolan,  You are in our prayers. Keep looking up and things will work out.

Mike


----------



## pilot1022 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nolan our prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. 
Tom[]


----------



## airrat (Oct 3, 2007)

Hope all is going well Nolan.  Something we found out with diaper rashes is to use Mylanta.   It was the only thing we could use on Sean's bum when it was as red as a tomato.  It it is too thin we hear you and mix a little in a bowl with some Vaseline.

We will keep our hopes up for you.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 3, 2007)

Prayers still going your way, Nolan.


----------



## redbulldog (Oct 3, 2007)

Add my prayers also for you Nolan.


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Luck Nolan, I am still recovering from a heel transfer and tendon replacement on my left foot, so I can sympathise with you and your forthcoming decisions. [^] Keep your chin up matey there is light at the end of the tunnel. 
Thinking of you. Regards Derek.


----------



## DKF (Oct 4, 2007)

Nolan:

Prayers and well wishes for you from here in Nevada.......hope all goes well...


----------



## richstick1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good luck Nolan - sounds like you might have a ray of light - GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------

